# Worst Stump Ever



## Crazystump (Jul 22, 2019)

So I had a tree cut down, I’m now left with the stump. This wouldn’t normally be a issue but unfortunately this stump has some problems. To make matters worse the HOA is on my back and wants it gone immediately. As you can see from the picture it’s the worst stump and roots ever. Gas supply line right through the center of the stump, electric lines under the roots. How would you go about removing this stump? What options do I have? Anyone have experience with something like this?
UPDATE the gas company came out and said they will disconnect the line so we can grind as deep as we want. They said if the line breaks they will fix it when they reconnect at no charge. I don’t know how I got so lucky with the gas company!


----------



## Slackjaw (Jul 22, 2019)

Tagged for answers!
I would build a doghouse over it!


----------



## jrider (Jul 22, 2019)

I would tell the HOA to move the gas lines and you’ll be happy to remove the stump


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 22, 2019)

The best I can come up with is cut down to ground level then cover with soil. It would be a bump in the ground and would dip down over time because of the decomposed stump. I don’t even know if someone would be willing to cut it down to ground level?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 22, 2019)

Mulch a 3 ft. circle with pine straw and put some type of yard ornament in the middle. Don't worry about surface roots that you can mow over. Kill any stump sprouts with RoundUp.

I've got two stump grinders and would not be grinding such a stump. The liability is huge.


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 22, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Don't worry about surface roots that you can mow over. Kill any stump sprouts with RoundUp.
> 
> I've got two stump grinders and would not be grinding such a stump. The liability is huge.


Would you personally cut the stump down to ground level? Or would that still be a no for you? Cutting it down to the ground will be based on if the gas company will let me have that done. ( at this point don’t care about the roots even though they are 3 - 4 inches out the ground in some areas.)

Just a note... I do have the gas company coming out tomorrow and if they don’t have a solution I will be asking if they will let me cut it down to the ground.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 22, 2019)

A few inches could come off of the stump without damaging anything underground. Roots that stick up like you are saying could be 'shaved' off with a chainsaw for lawn mower clearance. 

A self propelled stump grinder could do the 'shaving' off. I just wouldn't want to stick my stump grinders cutting wheel into that soil anywhere. 

I believe the rule is 'any digging must be done by hand within 3 ft. of a marked underground utility'.

Your stump is a liability nightmare for the stump grinding contractor. 

I once did a job where we removed 6 bradford pear trees that were planted next to an underground fiber optic cable that ran to a very large credit card processing company.

A person from the CC company and a person from the phone company were both on site when the grinding was to be done. I ran the grinder. You can bet the first sign from either of them that I shouldn't go any further was instantly given great respect.

My worst nightmare would have been to look at the building and seeing dozens of people looking at me ......... because their work stations had suddenly gone down!

Best of luck.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 22, 2019)

Grind it?

The lines are at least 2ft down... at least they should be if they were put in by code. 

Around here usually it's deeper, though tore out the gas line to my house when putting in the driveway, it was at most 6" down. Some lazy POS thought they could get away with it I guess.


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 22, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Grind it?


That would be my preference but the person that cut down the tree doesn’t want anything to do with the stump. Also I don’t think the guy was even going to have the utilities marked. (I called to get them marked)


----------



## jerseydevil (Jul 25, 2019)

Any progress made on this?


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 25, 2019)

I have dug around the highest profile fiberoptic lines, gas mains, water mains, you name it.

A gas service does not scare me though restrictions are getting tighter.

I have cut through many gas service poly lines with a shovel. We used to just fold them over and crimp them closed with pliers (takes minor balls). Then they started complaining that we shouldnt do that because it was dangerous. Yeah well no shiz. Its also dangerous to let natural gas blow out down the hill into the community waiting on a bunch of slackers to show up.

If they offered to disconnect it no charge then grind away.

There are three things every guy on an excavator fears every day, fiber optics, underground power lines and high pressure gas mains. The rest is a no charge fix if it gets broke provided it was spotted with a shovel.

When you break a high profile fiber optic you are charged by the minute it is down. You will say oh dammm and 10 SUV's and a helicopter will be overhead. The company will be billed hunderds of thousands if not millions in damages.

When you break a high pressure gas main they may find pieces of your teeth.

Hen you hit an underground powerline you will be a dead man if you touch that machine and the ground. If your bucket is it contact with it. Bearing in mind it may weld every joint of an excavator soild in place instantly.

I personally have no remorse for cable, phone, or gas services. Though I try not to break them because I dont like waiting two hours on a crew to fix it. Use your shovel any time you can.


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 25, 2019)

The difference from the sound of a 3/4" poly gas line and an 1-1/4" gas line being ripped in two will make your hair stand on end. 
We had a guy on our crew that spent a month in a burn unit because he reached into the back of his truck to shut off a leaking propane tank. His hair rubbed the tonneau cover and the static blew off the tonneau and blew him out of the truck. 

When we broke a gas line his ass was a mile away before the excavator was shut off lol.

A 1-1/4" gas line will send anyone to attention at high pressure. Its about like a commercial air compessor hose blowing up. Luckily I was fortunate enough to never have to hear a large main blow.
I have seen pictures of guys that did though and it was not pretty.


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 25, 2019)

jerseydevil said:


> Any progress made on this?


Still waiting on the guy to grind the stump. He is giving me the run around. The gas company said they will be on site during the grind. They seem to be pretty accommodating. I have been so concerned with the gas line I forgot the electric line is 22 inches from the main stump.


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 25, 2019)

Crazystump said:


> I have been so concerned with the gas line I forgot the electric line is 22 inches from the main stump.


Is it safe to grind? I don’t really care about the stump being ground down deep I just want it 2-3 inches below surface. Any thoughts on the electric line?


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 25, 2019)

Crazystump said:


> Is it safe to grind? I don’t really care about the stump being ground down deep I just want it 2-3 inches below surface. Any thoughts on the electric line?


Standard practice is to dig andyting within Two feet


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 28, 2019)

1st quote a cost that will make your HO feel dizzy,,, then if needs must get gas & power co onsite hand dig find where abouts & how deep down the pipes,, then rub away only deep as dare anything left can rot and be buried by mulch landscape 

oh check your own indemnity cover they may say no way 

note i seen 2 foot down gas lines brought up to near surface by rouge roots 



Crazystump said:


> UPDATE the gas company came out and said they will disconnect the line so we can grind as deep as we want. They said if the line breaks they will fix it when they reconnect at no charge. I don’t know how I got so lucky with the gas company!



in writing yes ?? ah well just the power co now but need,nt tell your customer eh


----------



## Haironyourchest (Jul 28, 2019)

What diameter is the stump?

I'd buy a cheap electric chainsaw and slowly whittle it away to just barely below grade, cut grooves and chisel them out with a hammer and chisel. Then cover with soil and sow grass.


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 28, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> slowly whittle it away to just barely below grade, cut grooves and chisel them out with a hammer and chisel. Then cover with soil and sow grass.


That is something I was thinking of doing. The gas company and stump grinder will be here tomorrow morning. Let’s see if everyone shows up! I spoke to another “professional” stump grinder to see what he would say about my stump. He said he would grind the stump and the roots. He also said I didn’t need the gas company involved. LOL

I will let everyone know the results of tomorrow’s grind. (if it happens)


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

I wouldnt do it! If anything happens you got n o defense!


----------



## Crazystump (Jul 29, 2019)

The stump has been defeated!! Some roots are still visible but I’m getting soil to cover the front yard.

For anyone that was interested the gas line was 2 feet down. We stayed 24 inches from the electric even though it’s meant to be at least 12-18 inch down.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Jul 29, 2019)

Crazystump said:


> The stump has been defeated!! Some roots are still visible but I’m getting soil to cover the front yard.
> 
> For anyone that was interested the gas line was 2 feet down. We stayed 24 inches from the electric even though it’s meant to be at least 12-18 inch down.


Good to hear. I bet the pucker factor on that one was high. Go have a drink.


----------

